# Happy Birthday Pete!!!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PETE!!!* :bounce: :bounce:

Best wishes for a happy, healthy and successful year! Stay warm, and enjoy your birthday. How are you spending it?

Warm  wishes, 
Mezzaluna


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Pete,

Heres to a year of peace and health. :chef:


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!! hope it was a good one!
kat


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Pete... have a GREAT day! Drink some, eat more, rest a lot! :bounce:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PETE!

or, um, Happy Birthyesterday?  One day late, but another day of birthday wishes.  Hope you had a wonderful celebration and that your next year is filled with health, joy, and new tastes! :bounce:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks alot everyone!!! Unfortunately, with my birthday being on a Saturday I worked all day, so it was a mellow birthday, though I did recieve the Boxed Edition of all three extended verisons of the LOTR series!!!! Wanda is acting strange today so I think she is planning something for this evening, if I get off at a decent hour. Again, thanks for the birthday wishes!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Pete, Pete, Pete!  
Sorry I missed your birthday, but none the less, I wish you a very happy birthday and best wishes for the coming year!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday Pete!

Wish you had been able to enjoy some time off, but I'm sure Wanda made some happy surprises for ya.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow! Great gift, Pete. I'm wearing my DVDs out. I figure that watching the ROTK and all the various comments, you've got 20 or so hours of Tolkien/Jackson! I'll admit to watching most of all the versions, but not in one sitting. 

I hope Wanda was wonderfully "strange".


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

With all the extended versions it comes out to almost 11 hours of movie time. Add to that 18+ hours of behind the scene footage and I have more than enough LOTR viewing ahead of me. Can't wait!!! So my birthday ended up rather mellow, but ended over at the neighbors' last night for Birthday cake and coffee. A fun, yet laid back way to celebrate.


----------

